# Hi from London from a long term M·A·C abuser



## caffn8me (Sep 3, 2005)

Just a quick note to say hello from an uncharacteristically sunny London.

I'm Sarah (39, single and dieting) and I've been abusing M·A·C for about nine years now I guess and here I am.  I say "abusing" because until very recently I'd not had any formal training and I was just inexpertly doing makeup on myself.

Here's the news that others on the forum might find interesting.  I've just successfully completed the very first professional makeup artistry course that M·A·C has run for members of the public.  I'll post more about the training course on another thread because it will get lost on this one.

I spend most of my time in London but have been lucky enough to travel extensively in the past few years so have visited M·A·C stores and counters in cities across the USA and Canada.  On my first trip to Montreal in 1999, I spent so much on M·A·C that I saved the cost of the airfare compared to what the products would have cost me in England.  I'm off to Atlanta at the end of the month where I'll be able to make full use of my newly acquired PPID card (still only a student one) in Perimeter Mall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As you might guess from my handle I'm a coffeeholic as well as a M·A·C-aholic - I regularly used to drink 32 espresso shots a day (and sleep afterwards).  I've cut back hugely though simply to try and lose weight as I was drinking quadruple shot lattés and that's a lot of milk.  It got expensive too at over £80 a week and as I'm between jobs at the moment I need to save all my money so I can spend it on M·A·C products - my wishlist after the course is extensive!

I used to think my M·A·C habit was bad until I saw what a lot of the folks on here had in their collections!  What can I say but "respect" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm something of a M·A·C evangelist so tend to get other people hooked on M·A·C too.

That's all for the moment but I'll sit down and write something meaningful about the M·A·C makeup courses in a bit.

Thanks to the powers that be for providing this great forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sarah W

PS - I'll try to sort out an avatar later as well


----------



## user2 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi Sarah and welcome to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 3, 2005)

Thanks VV!

I expect to have a _lot_ of fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have to say that Berlin is one of my favourite European cities, it's just got so much going on.  I tend to stay with a friend in Prenzlauer Berg when I visit.  I got her using M·A·C before Berlin even had a store.

Hoping to visit again before the end of the year.

Sarah W


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 3, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Sarah!! You will find yourself immerged in mac addicts here...Its like a 12 step program without the 12 steps. hehe Enjoy the forums!!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Sep 3, 2005)

hey there Sarah! Welcome to Specktra! You seem like a lot of fun! Hope to see you around the forums


----------



## Sarah (Sep 3, 2005)

Hey Sarah and welcome to the forums, hope you enjoy it here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I really look forward to reading about the makeup course you did!!
Have a good time in Atlanta


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 3, 2005)

woo hoo! welcome to specktra sweetie!!!


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 3, 2005)

Helloooo and welcome,
I am very interested to hear about the Make up course you did.  I had a flyer for it but couldn't lay my hands on the funds in time.
You will love it here, everyone is really friendly


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singinmys0ng* 
_hey there Sarah! Welcome to Specktra! You seem like a lot of fun! Hope to see you around the forums 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for the welcome, I try to have fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For some strange reason, bar staff keep giving me the nickname of Margarita and I'm not sure TN has quite recovered from my two lightning quick visits last year yet.

I loved Chattanooga, especially the wonderful aquarium (my first degree was in Zoology) and the Incline Railway.

Nashville was fun too (I did the compulsory Parthenon visit - can anyone guess what T-shirt I'm wearing in that picture?  _Hint_: I'm the one at the front, not the back).  It rained all the weekend I was there though and I found the Wild Horse Saloon to be very disappointing.  There was a big hairy biker function on downstairs which meant it took forever (about an hour) for the mediocre food we ordered to arrive.

Hopefully I'll bring sunshine on my next visit but I won't have time to get to TN during my next trip to Atlanta.


----------



## Janice (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi Sarah! Welcome to the forums, I hope you enjoy your stay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please let one of the staff know if you ever need anything.


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 3, 2005)

Thanks Janice - I guess a Margarita and some cashew nuts are out of the question?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've just posted details of the M·A·C Makeup School - Professional Makeup Artistry course should anyone want more details.


----------



## Shawna (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi Sarah, and welcome to Specktra.  It looks like you are going to fit in really well around here


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks for the great welcome folks!  I'm loving this place already.  So much so that I've gone from _I'm new! Introduce yourself to me._ to _I <3 Specktra_ in less than a day!  Still, it couldn't last forever!

Thanks again


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 10, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Sarah.


----------

